# Stump shooting/ state land



## paradork (Jul 27, 2010)

Headed down state and wanna take the girl friend out stump shooting while looking for morels. There is some state land she normally picks shrooms on that would be an awesome place to stump shoot. I've been told a few different things about michigan law. I've always practiced having a valid small game license and an orange hat. Reading through laws i'm getting confused by state recreation areas. Is that a fancy term for state land. Up north here i wouldn't worry about it, but down state there are people everywhere with the shrooms popping and turkey season. Not looking for trouble. How do you interpret the law, or have you asked a CO. I haven't seen a CO in years to ask.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

State Recreation Areas are the Same as State Parks...any shooting of a bow/gun/slingshot/etc can only take place in a designated range. 

State Game Areas, Federal land...stump shoot away!


----------



## Ihuntstateland (Oct 27, 2011)

most state parks in my area are closed to shooting April 1- Sept 14


----------

